# The 800: Trailer zum chinesischen Kriegsepos



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The 800: Trailer zum chinesischen Kriegsepos* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The 800: Trailer zum chinesischen Kriegsepos*


----------



## purzelpaule (2. Februar 2021)

War erst einmal erstaunt Chinesen mit Stahlhelmen M35 zu sehen. Nach Recherche musste ich feststellen, dass China vor dem WW2 250.000 Stück in Deutschland gekauft hat. Wieder etwas schlauer .


----------



## Basileukum (7. Februar 2021)

Wer hat denn da so geile Stahlhelme auf?  Voll lustig, das müßen dann die Guten sein.

Ja, ist halt auch so ein selbst in Szene setzen, für patriotische Chinesen sicher sehr geil, man gönnt es ihnen, vor allem weil es von Japan auf Bedarf auch immer schnell eine auf den Latz gibt, für den Rest der Welt eher anstrengender Dreck.

Der Film generiert aber ja eine gewiße Aufregegung. Hab nen Artikel in der Welt gelesen, wo das hirnlose Subjekt, was sich Journalist schimpft, wirklich den Nerf hatte die "einseitigen" und "schubladenartigen" (hat es anders formuliert) Charaktere bzw. diese Art des Films zu kritisieren. Was ich ja seltsam finde, da dieser hühnerbrüstige und mentale Tiefflieger sicher in den 80ern weinend in Top Gun saß und da total überwältigt war. Die einen dürfen, die anderen nicht, Springergesindel halt.


----------

